# Soil Test Results



## JustinWheat (Feb 4, 2018)

Based on my soil test results what are the best recommendations for fertilizer this season? Located in Alabama with Meyer Zoysia. Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

All you need is urea nitrogen. I would do some iron (eg. Ironite) to get your iron higher than your manganese if you notice a slight yellow looking lawn.


----------



## JustinWheat (Feb 4, 2018)

g-man said:


> All you need is urea nitrogen. I would do some iron (eg. Ironite) to get your iron higher than your manganese if you notice a slight yellow looking lawn.


So if I don't apply any Phosphorus and Potassium during the season I will hold steady with the levels? I always return clippings to the lawn.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes. You can do a single app of potassium in a the year if you want to, but your current levels are good and wont really need it. Zoysia is a lawn type that doesnt require a lot of nitrogen, so it uses even less of the potassium.


----------



## JustinWheat (Feb 4, 2018)

g-man said:


> Yes. You can do a single app of potassium in a the year if you want to, but your current levels are good and wont really need it. Zoysia is a lawn type that doesnt require a lot of nitrogen, so it uses even less of the potassium.


Ok then how come they are recommending to apply 5.0 lbs of Nitrogen during the course of the season? I was thinking Zoysia is in more of the ballpark range of 2-3 lbs?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

:dunno:


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

@JustinWheat My soil test in the past also told me I needed 5 pounds of nitrogen per 1000 but it was worded as 1.3 pounds of 46-0-0 four times during the season. I took this as 5.2 pounds of product which is like 2.4 lbs of N. Still a little high as I want to be around 1-1.5 lbs tops for the entire season.


----------

